

Ecommerce in Minutes – SimpleCartjs - tlongren
http://simplecartjs.org/

======
gcoguiec
[http://pbrd.co/1dYnGsI](http://pbrd.co/1dYnGsI), they're doing it wrong.

~~~
tlongren
I'd say so.

